# Battery and Charger for Nexus.



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

Friend over on xda sent a battery and charger for a nexus by accident, thinking it was for the Charge. Anyone want it?

I'm giving it away for free, since I got it for free. Just saying.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

